# Practice Mat for Indoors?



## RLHofer (Apr 5, 2021)

Howdy, new member here. I'm just returning to golf after a +20-year hiatus. I haven't played a round of golf yet(soon!) but I'm taking lessons at Golftec. I have a po' man's practice range in a spare bedroom consisting of an old blanket draped between a closet door and a wall.... I hit whiffle balls into it when I can't get out to the driving range. But I'm hitting the whifflw balls off the carpet and don't want to wear the carpet out. I've done a bit of looking around at practice mats. Are any of the practice mats suitable for laying down directly on top of the carpet? Or would it be better to lay down a piece of plywood and fix the practice mat onto the plywood(glue?)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Have you considered asking the instructor for his recommendations for a mat?


----------



## RLHofer (Apr 5, 2021)

Len the Amateur said:


> Have you considered asking the instructor for his recommendations for a mat?


No.... good idea.... I have a lesson tomorrow.... I'll ask him then. Thanks.


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome @*RLHofer!*


----------



## Maxcarry12 (Dec 13, 2021)

RLHofer said:


> Howdy, new member here. I'm just returning to golf after a +20-year hiatus. I haven't played a round of golf yet(soon!) but I'm taking lessons at Golftec. I have a po' man's practice range in a spare bedroom consisting of an old blanket draped between a closet door and a wall.... I hit whiffle balls into it when I can't get out to the driving range. But I'm hitting the whifflw balls off the carpet and don't want to wear the carpet out. I've done a bit of looking around at practice mats. Are any of the practice mats suitable for laying down directly on top of the carpet? Or would it be better to lay down a piece of plywood and fix the practice mat onto the plywood(glue?)? Thanks in advance.


I am new here and would appreciate some guidance from you. I am trying to find the latest Playstation 4 golfing games 2021 but there are many variations.


----------

